# Virtio drivers



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a FreeBSD VPS and it's running FreeBSD-8.2 quite good. The VPS is based on Linux' KVM. I've been looking around for some virtio drivers to see if I can improve things a little further.

Found these:
[1] http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2011-January/022036.html (mentioned in the 2010 Q4 status report)
[2] http://viktorpetersson.com/2011/10/20/how-to-use-virtio-on-freebsd-8-2/

[1] only seems to cover the network interface and [2] also includes an I/O driver. But I can't figure out if these two are related or just different implementations. I'm also keen to find out if this has been added to 9.0 yet or if it's been scheduled for 9.1.

I'm wondering if anyone has tried them and perhaps could share their experiences.


----------



## serverhamster (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, I tried them yesterday on FreeBSD 9.0 RC3 and installed emulators/virtio-kmod. It should contain both disk and network driver. Instructions are in the install-message. Unfortunately, I didn't get the drivers to load and need to retry this someday.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmm.. I seem to have missed that one. It looks like it's different from the other two though.

Maybe I'll just get another small VPS just to experiment. I really don't want to screw up my current VPS :e


----------

